# Virus? Pop ups. Slow computer. C++ Runtime Error?



## jjjapan (May 26, 2008)

Hey I really need some help with my PC. Not sure this is the right area to post in, but hopefully!

Many things have been happening, here is a list:

1) Windows update keeps popping up saying I haven't got it turned on, when I definately have.

2) Firefox wont load webpages, very slow. However internet explorer does it very quickly.

3) When using internet explorer I get plagued with pop ups. Most of which say I have a virus then try and download a virus protection product. I quickly close all windows. Even though I have a pop up blocker enabled this still happens!

4) My PC is running quite slow, when loading programs etc.

5) I keep getting an error window saying, "C++ Error, Buffer error". Then when I click ok it shuts down IE and windows explorer, then WE appears again.

I am very confused and this is very annoying. The only thing I did differently to normal, lately was, install Windows updates. Anyway here is my Hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 14:26:23, on 26/05/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wt32exe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanel.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tblmouse.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\KYE\ERGOME~1\SyTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\RALINK\Common\RaUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CADI\NotiMan.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Applications\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by blueyonder
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=webcache.blueyonder.co.uk:8080
R3 - URLSearchHook: &Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanel.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tblfunc] tblmouse.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RCSystem] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" RCSystem * -Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ErgoMedia] C:\PROGRA~1\KYE\ERGOME~1\SyTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCECATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCEtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [005eee40] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\knadthre.dll",b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BM036ddddc] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\whdjarda.dll",s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe" /SCB
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIDIA nTune] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneCmd.exe" clear
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk.disabled
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk.disabled
O4 - Global Startup: Ralink Wireless Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\RALINK\Common\RaUI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool.lnk.disabled
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Jess\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/dial
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6218F7B5-0D3A-48BA-AE4C-49DCFA63D400} (CSEQueryObject Object) - http://www.myheritage.com/Genoogle/Components/ActiveX/SearchEngineQuery.dll
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15030/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxce_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.5 Satellite (32-bit) (mi-raysat_3dsmax9_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
O23 - Service: nTune Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Tablet Service (TabletService) - Aiptek - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wt32exe.exe
O23 - Service: Thetusvtc - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--

Any help would be appreciated! I really want this fixed


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Take a look at this thread first.

If you are still having problems, please follow our HijackThis 5 Step Process and post a HJT log in our HijackThis Log Help board.


----------

